# Hey Koala MotorSports!



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Come on over! Post your URL in your signature and tell us what the cost of upgrading to Quaiffe diffs in our car is whenever we ask.

Brett- it's called a raw deal and you've just been dealt one.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> *Come on over! Post your URL in your signature and tell us what the cost of upgrading to Quaiffe diffs in our car is whenever we ask.
> 
> Brett- it's called a raw deal and you've just been dealt one. *


I already contacted Brett, I think he will see the light


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

I understand the Roadfly issue is emotional for some, but let's be fair about it.

I think Brett from KMS is good contributor and I appreciate him, but I think these two posts from Alan are a pretty fair response and that the rules are sufficiently clear. It is one thing to not like a rule, and quite another to claim you don't understand what the rule is.

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e39/forum.php?postid=3075877&page=1

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e39/forum.php?postid=3078029&page=1

I like both boards. Flame away.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

sb540 said:


> *I understand the Roadfly issue is emotional for some, but let's be fair about it.
> 
> I think Brett from KMS is good contributor and I appreciate him, but I think these two posts from Alan are a pretty fair response and that the rules are sufficiently clear. It is one thing to not like a rule, and quite another to claim you don't understand what the rule is.
> 
> ...


It is just further evidence of kick backs and the true reason for RF existance. Why would anyone get so bent out of shape unless they felt threatened? KMS blows away VAC in every way shape and form. If you want freedom of speech don't visit that other board.
Props to Brett for telling them off!!!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Both boards are fine but I have my own personal reasons for "weaning myself from RF" and so here I am doing just that.

Everything Alan says is dead on and I have to agree with him.

The problem some have noticed with RF is the removal of posts denegrating sponsors. The problem with _that_ is that it may or may not be a true complaint--especially if it is from a relatively unknown (no rep, not established) poster. :dunno:

RF has a tough case when the people who pay their salaries (sponsors) tell them they don't want bad stuff said about them, true or not. They almost have no choice but to remove the (true or not) slander. RF is not a democratic board...you must realise this. :yikes:

Chris :eeps:


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> *Both boards are fine but I have my own personal reasons for "weaning myself from RF" and so here I am doing just that.
> 
> Everything Alan says is dead on and I have to agree with him.
> 
> ...


All dictators either get killed, or end up running away like the little *****es they are. I can assure you the Stalin like attitude over there is very much recognized, and that it isn't being tolerated, which explains all those people getting aboard their makeshift rafts and rowing all the way over here 
I guess some are still brain washed by Baby Doc!
Chris, you and I both know how much research needs to be done before spending a dime with any company not to mention a tuner. RF is doing their own people a huge disservice by not allowing posts on both sides. I wouldn't be surprised if someone got pissed off enough to file suit. :dunno:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

sb540 said:


> *It is one thing to not like a rule, and quite another to claim you don't understand what the rule is.*


 Brett doesn't make any such claim. All he writes is that the request to remove his URL was made and that he disagrees with it. He then surmises that since he is being asked to PAY to give what WAS his free advice- he will discontinue offering that advice.

Brett's departure from the forums there is a net loss as I see it. I think that it is a fair exchange for someone who contributes for free to the community to draw a possible 'commission' from his contributions by allowing his URL to be attached to his messages. Brett's contributions took time, and that means money, so let's not discount them by calling them 'free.'

It is only SPAM for those interested enough to read his reply (and see the URL)- and doesn't that reader's interest then make it SPAM no more?

Finally, the gang mentality of posters who make the easy choice to side so blindly with the boss- and are completely obnoxious about it- is another reason I quit the place. Brett is a great contributor and a great guy to talk with- to turn opinions so readily speaks volume of character.

While my intention was to invite Brett over here and not to start another RF sucks thread, I fear I may have. This thread will be split and merged into the enorma-thread in the Flame should it get much more out of hand.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> *If you want freedom of speech don't visit that other board.*


 If you want freedom of speech, visit a government office. Bimmerfest doesn't offer freedom of speech and it never will.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> *If you want freedom of speech, visit a government office. Bimmerfest doesn't offer freedom of speech and it never will. *


was that before or after Dan and Chris became moderators?
:rofl: 
Maybe we should start a safe haven for all retired Dictators. Imagine the fun we all could have listening to one sided stories.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

> _partial quote from PropellarHead_*
> ***snip***
> While my intention was to invite Brett over here and not to start another RF sucks thread, I fear I may have. This thread will be split and merged into the enorma-thread in the Flame should it get much more out of hand. *


Leave the thread where it is...I think it is fine. Let it grow into what it will and merging with something else doesn't help matters. I think we can intelligently discuss things here. Have patience and don't be so quick to move things around...or _threaten_ to.... 

Chris :thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

OK. I have some personal (and recent) experience with Brett. I say recent 'cause I am pretty sure he's been working with BMW diffs (and I have been seeing his ads) since before I joined BMWCCA in 1987. 

I bought my E39 Quaiffe from him. He was right on time. Easy to do business with, and the diff has had nary a squeak. Some people said that Quaiffe's are supposed to whine, but mine doesn't. Brett is one of the most honest and quickest people I have worked with, and he runs his own products at the track. You can't ask for a better endorsement than that.

Facilities don't mean squat. One of the best '02 (and Porsche) mechanics I know works out of a no name, one door garage. He does it 'cause he LIKES it- not just to make money and push the most cars through. When I am choosing a mechanic, I look for the one with the least overhead that he has to build into my prices. That's why I go to a one bay, six lift local shop instead of the 16 bay 25,000(?) sq ft shop I could also choose.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> *Leave the thread where it is...I think it is fine. Let it grow into what it will and merging with something else doesn't help matters. I think we can intelligently discuss things here. Have patience and don't be so quick to move things around...or threaten to....
> 
> Chris :thumbup: *


 Ahh the newbie mods. They're so CUTE when they're young. You need a few over the bow warning shots so people know what's coming.

You can see how this one is going so far.

_Edit:

This thread has been split to the Flame forum in *this thread.*_


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey...blow me :asshole: Patronize elsewhere... I am a newbie mod but so what.

Chris


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> *Hey...blow me :asshole: Patronize elsewhere... I am a newbie mod but so what.
> 
> Chris *


 Nuthin... I was just sayin how cute the newbie mods are... Big boy....:neener: :angel:

And I didn't mean to patronize- it was all in jest.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Well hell, if 2/3 mods in here can steer this boat so OT, the third might as well pitch in. So, anyone gotten a happy ending massage lately?

-DanB


----------



## Kurt Martin (Apr 14, 2003)

*very happy ending!*



DanB said:


> *So, anyone gotten a happy ending massage lately?
> 
> -DanB *


me me me!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DanB said:


> *Well hell, if 2/3 mods in here can steer this boat so OT, the third might as well pitch in. So, anyone gotten a happy ending massage lately?
> 
> -DanB *


Have you!? 

Chris


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Yeah, every time I "edit" (read: write the whole thing) one of my wife's papers. I have some sort of knack for writing well - though maybe it's just my motivation. ;-P

-DanB


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

Hmmm, when do I get rewarded for my contribution to your wife's education? Do you think I wrote that program for free????


Bill


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

BillP said:


> *Hmmm, when do I get rewarded for my contribution to your wife's education? Do you think I wrote that program for free????
> 
> Bill *


 Did you just ask Dan to give you a happy ending massage?


----------



## wbg94583 (Apr 6, 2003)

*KMS*

A bit off the RF subject, but regards Brett:

I have seen several posts over the last year or two from Brett (on various BMW boards) in which he expouses his personal views (and morals, etc) about a message board posters' comments/question.....Brett is outspoken to say the least and when he makes comments that essentially tell the poster things like "only criminals do" (relative to a person inquiring on a board about "bootleg" Nav CD's), well IMO he's shooting himself in the foot....from a business sales standpoint. I'm a sales manager and I would NEVER consider making such a comment to a potential customer, particulary in front of other prospective customers (which is what is happening when he posts on a web board)----to me, that is "sales suicide".

That said, Brett owns his own business and he can certainly "shoot himself in the foot" (business-wise) as much as he likes-----he has no one to report to except himself; unlke me, he has no boss to report to who may incur a negative response to him.

Personally, I hear is knowledge of BMW's is excellent and I can deal with his "political commentary" no problem....others cannot, and I can understand why if they're on the direct recieveing end of one of his negative comments.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

BillP said:


> *Hmmm, when do I get rewarded for my contribution to your wife's education? Do you think I wrote that program for free????
> 
> Bill *


Yeah, but there were only 19 BASIC commands in the program... needed 20 for the happy ending. ;-P

-DanB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DanB said:


> *Yeah, but there were only 19 BASIC commands in the program... needed 20 for the happy ending. ;-P
> 
> -DanB *


Bills' good...he only needed 19 commands that would take other subpar programmers 20...therefore your wife's program ran that much faster! 

Chris :tsk:


----------

